# English League 2 preview



## GamblingMaster (Aug 5, 2008)

For me in League Two, Lincoln boss Peter Jackson has also gone for experience, bringing in the likes of Frank Sinclair and Stefan Oakes. 

Most deals at this level have been either free transfers or season-long loans but one move that caught the eye was Shrewsbury shelling out a club record fee for Forest striker Grant Holt. He didn't really deliver at Forest but has been prolific through pre-season and will be determined to deliver at his new club. 

New boys Exeter have plumped for experience in striker Marcus Stewart. The 35-year-old has made more than 500 league appearances and should bring plenty of knowledge, though his scoring record at previous club Yeovil was far from spectacular. 

One of the best deals in League Two has surely got to be Notts County signing defender Michael Johnson on a permanent contract. 

Also Gillingham and Bournemouth are favourits to make promotion!


----------

